# The Best Mountain Bike Pants



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

Are tights hopelessly 'out of fashion'? - I think I'll stick with a low cost easy to maintain outer lycra layer, and leave fashion to others.


----------



## Mark_Jordan (Aug 17, 2020)

Riding pants are also great for better protection on brushy trails and if you go down.


----------



## Ben18 (Aug 18, 2020)

Any of those pants come in long? I am under the impression regardless of the size long bike pants are all only 32" inseam...


----------



## stiksandstones (Oct 7, 2004)

No troy lee sprint? the market leader in pants? or the new Spring ULTRA race pant? or the new water proof RESIST Pant? damn.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Ben18 said:


> Any of those pants come in long? I am under the impression regardless of the size long bike pants are all only 32" inseam...


You are spot on! That is why I am always wearing knee pads or knickers under my shorts. I am a medium waist with a 36" inseam. It seems hopeless that anyone will ever catch on, so perhaps it is time to start another clothing brand that will cater to the niche?


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I’ve been using the Club Ride Fat Trax pant this winter. Great pants for about $100.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick-e (Apr 23, 2017)

This review is useless.
Most riding pants in the common sizes are out of stock. If you're a 30 or smaller waist, or 40 or larger you can find something.
Everyone else can go pound sand.
Pinkbike had an article with 10 pants, and all of them are out of stock in a 34 so why bother posting these reviews if we can't buy any of it?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Mick-e said:


> This review is useless.
> Most riding pants in the common sizes are out of stock. If you're a 30 or smaller waist, or 40 or larger you can find something.
> Everyone else can go pound sand.
> Pinkbike had an article with 10 pants, and all of them are out of stock in a 34 so why bother posting these reviews if we can't buy any of it?


Nah, there's plenty of choices available in all sizes, but you may have to look around and compromise.

I found Endura Singletrack II in large and X large, kept the size large, very satisfied..


----------



## skyno (Jan 9, 2012)

Mick-e said:


> This review is useless.
> Most riding pants in the common sizes are out of stock. If you're a 30 or smaller waist, or 40 or larger you can find something.
> Everyone else can go pound sand.
> Pinkbike had an article with 10 pants, and all of them are out of stock in a 34 so why bother posting these reviews if we can't buy any of it?


Not true - size 30 waist is out of stock also!


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I suppose we should just suspend all reviews for the duration, until the supply chain has caught up and bike ANYTHING is 100% available again


----------

